# شرائط أبونا موسى



## imud (18 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

*




*

_*إتأخرت عليك يا يسوع*_​ 

_*تنده عليا*_​ 

_*وسط النهارإرحمني شيل عني*_​ 

_*أيوه بحبه*_​ 

_*ده حبك هو راس مالي*_​ 

_*ربنا موجود*_​ 

_*ساعة لما بحس بضيق*_​ 


_*فـاكـرك*_

وسط النهار

*ألبوم يسوع بيحبك - أبونا موسى*

*أنا لك يا يسوع *

*دورت كتير عليك *

*هنايا لما لقيتنى*

*هانسى الماضى*

*خين أو شوت *


*من بعد ربى انا عائد *​ 
*قلى ليه انكرتني*​ 
*سلاسل الخطايا*


*وراجعلك *

ألبوم يا ابنى حبيبي - أبونا موسى
*يابنى حبيبي*


*أنا ليه سايب*


*جوة كل قلب
*​*
 

أحبــك​ 
كل حياتى
​


كم يحلو لى

​**لتحميل الشرايط من لينك واحد 
الشريط الاول  
بيحبنى - أبونا موسى

إتأخرت عليك يا يسوع
إرحمني شيل عني
أيوه بحبه
ده حبك هو راس مالي
ربنا موجود
تنده عليا
ساعة لما بحس بضيق
فـاكـرك
وسط النهار

للتحميل


بيحبنى - أبونا موسى



الشريط الثانى
يا ابنى حبيبي - أبونا موسى

يابنى حبيبي
أنا ليه سايب
جوة كل قلب
أحبــك
كل حياتى
كم يحلو لى

للتحميل


يا ابنى حبيبي - أبونا موسى*​


----------



## cobcob (18 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمة راااااااااااااااااااااااائعة

:big29: 

هى عندى فى شريط بس مش نفس الصوت
حقيقى صوت اللى بيرنمها جميل أوى*​


----------



## imud (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا CobCob *أنتِ* الوحيدة اللى عبرتينى 
( أدينى افتكرت إنتِ الوحيدة مش أنتَ الوحيد :yahoo: )


----------



## sparrow (18 مارس 2007)

انا لسة هسمعها
بس اكيد هتبقي جميله
ربنا يباركك


----------



## imud (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا Sparrow   ربنا يباركك


----------



## imud (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا Sparrow   ربنا يباركك


----------



## jimmy_ezzat (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

شكراا


----------



## kmmmoo (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

*ترنيمة راااااااااااااااااااااااائعة*


----------



## طير المهاجر (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

[SIZE=:yaka:"4"]بسم الله القوى[/:yaka:SIZE]                                                                                                                                                 مرسى على ترنيمه حلوه ربنا يبارك :yaka:


----------



## طير المهاجر (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

[SIZE=:yaka:"4"]بسم الله القوى[/:yaka:SIZE]                                                                                                                                                 مرسى على ترنيمه حلوه ربنا يبارك :yaka:


----------



## إبن الطاعة (13 يونيو 2007)

سلام المسيح مع  الجميع

*ألبوم بيحبنى - أبونا  موسى*





إتأخرت عليك يا يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/16752263/4dbbe2c0/et2khart_3alek.html



إرحمني شيل  عني
http://www.4shared.com/file/16751737/23dfbf99/er7amny_sheel_3any.html


أيوه  بحبه
http://www.4shared.com/file/16750616/df90e0df/aywa_ba7ebak.html




ده حبك هو راس  مالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/16751290/419f005b/da_hobak_ras_maly.html


ربنا  موجود
http://www.4shared.com/file/16756958/7273103d/rabina_mawgood.html

تنده  عليا
http://www.4shared.com/file/16757747/49f57682/tndah_3alya.html


ساعة لما بحس  بضيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/16758239/bfa41fff/ana_sa3et.html


فـاكـرك
http://www.4shared.com/file/16752802/6171f006/fakrak.html


وسط  النهار
http://www.4shared.com/file/16749982/420bbe88/west_el_nahar.html

يارب الترانيم تعجبكم

منقووول


 ​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

*سلام المسيح مع  الجميع* 

*ألبوم يسوع بيحبك  - أبونا موسى* * 
أنا لك يا يسوع​*http://www.4shared.com/file/16646054/82289d8c/ana_lak_ya_yaso3.html
*د**ورت  كتير عليك *​http://www.4shared.com/file/16649966/10b984ba/dawrt_kteir.html*هنايا لما لقيتنى*​http://www.4shared.com/file/16647581/f99bb2c0/hanaya_lama_la2tny.html
*هانسى  الماضى*​http://www.4shared.com/file/16646809/8ffd44cc/hans_al_mady.html
*خين أو شوت *​http://www.4shared.com/file/16649415/ce29d094/khen_o_shout.html
*
من بعد ربى انا  عائد *​http://www.4shared.com/file/16649674/ecf093ea/min_bo3d_raby.html
*قلى ليه  اختارتنى*​http://www.4shared.com/file/16645171/d303ce58/ouly_leh_e7tarteny.html
*سلاسل  الخطايا*​http://www.4shared.com/file/16645379/de5c9204/slasel_al_khatya.html
*وراجعلك *​http://www.4shared.com/file/16645710/f6d325fa/we_rage3lak.html

منقووول
*



*​​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

*ألبوم يا ابنى حبيبي - أبونا  موسى





يابنى  حبيبي

http://www.4shared.com/file/16970541/7e0f0d70/Yabny_Habibi.html

أنا ليه  سايب

http://www.4shared.com/file/16970870/2afdfd76/Ana_laih_sayeb.html

جوة كل  قلب

http://www.4shared.com/file/16971132/17f205b4/Goa_Kol_Alb.html

أحبــك
http://www.4shared.com/file/16970176/cc4f63cc/Oheboka.html


كل  حياتى

http://www.4shared.com/file/16969850/58a3f9ce/Kol_Haiaty.html

كم يحلو  لى
http://www.4shared.com/file/16969305/59eb16e5/Kam_yahloo_lee.html

منقووول
*​


----------



## cobcob (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

*ميرسى على الشرايط الجامدة أوى أوى
أبونا موسى فعلا  صوته رائع*​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*



cobcob قال:


> *ميرسى على الشرايط الجامدة أوى أوى*
> 
> * أبونا موسى فعلا  صوته رائع*



*
سلام المسيح معك يا cobcob
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
وعلى ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك أسرتك*​


----------



## FADESHIKO (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

مشكور ر ر ر ر


----------



## طير المهاجر (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

مشكوررررررررررر كتير  والله يبركك


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

علي فكره انا عندي ترانيم لابونا موسي حلوه جدا وجميله وجديه جدا بس مش عارف ارفعها ازاي ليكو لو حد يشرحلي هقدر ارفعلوكو كل الترانيم بتاعه ابونا اللي عندي الجديده


----------



## cobcob (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

*ميرسى ليك يا مينا 
كان فى موضوع على المنتدى فى شرايط لابونا موسى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22787

ياريت تشوف لو المجموعة اللى عندك مختلفة ترفعهالنا​*


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة لابونا موسى*

انا عندي المجموعه دي وكمان شويه ترانيم جديده وبدون موسيقي لابونا موسي بس ترانيم روعه


----------



## emanoeel (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

*مجهود رائع جدا و اشكرك عليه

ولكن هل يمكن ان يدلنى احد على ابونا موسى من هو و كيف اعثر عليه و اتمكن من الاتصال به لانى اريد ان اخذ رأيه فى موهبتى

ياريت اللى يعرفه او اللى يعرف مؤلف الترانيم دى يدلنى و يبقى له جزيل الشكر و ربنا يباركه و يبارك الجميع و يعطيكوا المزيد من البركة*


----------



## berolina (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

بنا يعوضك تعب محبتك بجد شرايط جميلة


----------



## shirief (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

So Thanx abouna mousa 3asal fe3lan


----------



## beshawy (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

حقيقى الصوت روعة والترانيم كلماتها جميله الف شكر عليها ربنا يعوضك


----------



## shnoda (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

شكراً اوى اوى على الشراط الحلوة ديه،انا من زمان بدور على حاجات ابونا موسى ....
بس للأسف اول شريطين مش شغالين،ممكن حد يساعدنى


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

ربنا يباركك على محبة تعبك


----------



## christin (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

*ميرسي علي الشرايط الروعه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا ابن الطاعة

ربنا يعزضك يا رب​


----------



## K A T Y (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

_*شرايط جميلة قوي*_​ 
_*ميرسي يا ابن الطاعة علي الترانيم ديه والمجهود الرائع ده*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك وكل سنة وانت طيب *_​


----------



## K I R O (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

*merci awe i nazlt awel sheret kamil
rabena ebrkokom*​


----------



## renard (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

*bgd el traneem gamda gdn
 w rbna ybarkk  ya kiro 
w go on in this work bec it is a great work ya ebn el ta3a​*


----------



## mina3338 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

بجد شكرا ليك اوي يا "ابن الطاعه"
ابونا موسي بجد ممتاز وانا سمعتله ترنيمه "ربنا موجود "اللي اكثر من رائعه 
وكنت عايز اعرف هو ليه شرائط ولا لأ
واديك جاوبتني احـــلي اجـــــــــــــــــــــــابــــــــــــــــه​


----------



## FADESHIKO (14 يناير 2008)

*شريط يا ابنى حبيبى لابونا موسى رشدى*

شريط يا ابنى حبيبى لابونا موسى رشدى
وهو الشريط التانى من شرايط أبونا موسى

 ترنيمة أنا ليه سايب مكانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/18651722/d1cdd2af/___.html
 ترنيمة أحبــــــــــــــــــك
http://www.4shared.com/file/18652125/59919450/_online.html
 ترنيمة جوا كل قلب خاطى
http://www.4shared.com/file/18917689/9c8fc253/___online.html
 ترنيمة يا صاحب الحنــــان
http://www.4shared.com/file/18918165/5696a525/___online.html
 ترنيمة كل حيــــــاتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32205567/fc093548/__online.html
ترنيمة يا ابنى حبيبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/31631379/649ce0b0/___online.html
 ترنيمة كم يحلو لى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/32124394/a2fd4224/___online.html


----------



## Meriamty (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط يا ابنى حبيبى لابونا موسى رشدى*

جارى التحميل 

شكرا ليك جدا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## rammrommm (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط يا ابنى حبيبى لابونا موسى رشدى*

*جارى التحميل

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## K I R O (15 يناير 2008)

*شريطان لابونا موسى فى ربطين فقط*

*السلام و النعم

انا لقيت هنا انى المنتدى بيرفع كل شريط التلانيم لوحده و ده بيعمل صعوبه اوى فى التنزيل عند الناس صحاب النت السريع زى حلاتى
فى انا لقيت الشريطين دول بجد تحفه فرفعت كل شريط على رابط وحد و حطيتهم على سرفر سريع و بيدى اكتر وقت سماح عشان يشيل الفيل و بكده يعد اكتر وقت ممكن
و انساء المسيح هرفه ك>ا شريط برده الى عليهم ضغت و جداد​

الشريط الاول  
بيحبنى - أبونا موسى

إتأخرت عليك يا يسوع
إرحمني شيل عني
أيوه بحبه
ده حبك هو راس مالي
ربنا موجود
تنده عليا
ساعة لما بحس بضيق
فـاكـرك
وسط النهار

للتحميل


بيحبنى - أبونا موسى



الشريط الثانى
يا ابنى حبيبي - أبونا موسى

يابنى حبيبي
أنا ليه سايب
جوة كل قلب
أحبــك
كل حياتى
كم يحلو لى

للتحميل


يا ابنى حبيبي - أبونا موسى
​*


----------



## Meriamty (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريطان لابونا موسى فى ربطين فقط*

ميرسى جدااااااا على الالبومات يا كيروو 

جارى التحميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## K I R O (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريطان لابونا موسى فى ربطين فقط*

*merci le ma7bitik w radik el gamil
w lo fe 2ay album mawgod meksila tenzileh 2olile w ana arf3holik 3ala link wa7ed*​


----------



## memoo (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

شكراااااااااا بجد الترانيم هايلة:new5:


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*




ميرسى جداا  


جارى التحميل  


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

أبونا موسي ده صوته جميل اوووووي ربنا يباركه

وشكرا يا ابن الطاعة علي الشرائط الرب يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## sOn Of KiNg (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

thanks


----------



## ميزوا (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط يا ابنى حبيبى لابونا موسى رشدى*

ميرسى جدا ياجميل على الترانيم الجميلة دية 
وريباركك
 وارجو المزيد


----------



## bishoo_2003 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

*ربنا يباركك علي الشريط دة احنا اخذنا بركة وتعزية من شريط ابونا موسي بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*



رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد كل الالبومات 

ميرسى جدا با ابن الطاعه على الالبومات الرااائعه 

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## شادي شوكت شوقي (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

أبونا موسي بيخدم في لندن صلوله كتير ربنا يبارك في صوته وخدمته؛ أما كاتب ترانيم شريط بيحبني فهو الشاعر الفنان رمزي بشاره وألحان (  أبونا موسي - سامح عبيد - ايهاب فايز ). وانتظروا الشريط القادم قريبا بنفس المجموعه.


----------



## zaher (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## roma8303 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

*مجموعة شرايط اكتر من رائعه 
وابونا موسى صوته حلو جدا
الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 مايو 2008)

*ترانيم ابونا موسي روعة ألبوم بيحبنى - أبونا موسى*

*






إتأخرت عليك يا يسوع


تنده عليا


وسط النهارإرحمني شيل عني


أيوه بحبه


ده حبك هو راس مالي


ربنا موجود


ساعة لما بحس بضيق


فـاكـرك*​


----------



## FoNoo (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم ابونا موسي روعة ألبوم بيحبنى - أبونا موسى*

taraneem ra2e3a fe3lan


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم ابونا موسي روعة ألبوم بيحبنى - أبونا موسى*



> taraneem ra2e3a fe3lan



*شكرا لمرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مينا نصر (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

ميرسى على الشرايط الجامدة أوى أوى

أبونا موسى فعلا صوته رائع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

شكرا ليك حبيبي ابن الطاعة ترانيم معزية


----------



## Rina<R> (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شرائط أبونا موسى*

ميرسى ليك اووى
بجد ترانيم روعه وابونا صوته لا يعلى عليه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياابن الطاعه


----------



## toto123 (31 يوليو 2008)

:smil16::smil16::smi411:


----------



## dctr_george (13 أغسطس 2008)

*نص الترانيم*

*الترانيم ده جميلة جدا 
بس ياريت لو حد معاه نصها يحطها هنا على الموقع
 شكرا على انكم اهتميتوا تضعوا هذه الترانيم​*:crazy_pil


----------



## ava bishoy son (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط يا ابنى حبيبى لابونا موسى رشدى*

*شكرا اخى fadeshiko
جارى التحميل​*


----------



## vivianviva (19 أغسطس 2008)

*ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

tarnemmet  wast el nahar le abona mosa 
to7faaaaa



here is the link 


http://www.4shared.com/file/59537535/5bb47fbf/__online.html


----------



## اخوكم (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

الف شكر وجارى التحميل


----------



## vivianviva (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

sorry bas kalamak mesh sa7 i have kaspersky anti virus and i scanned it b4 uploading it
feh 7aga ghalat 3ndak akeed


----------



## Tabitha (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

انا نزلت الترنيمة يا أخونا "اخوكم" والترنيمة جميلة ومافيهاش فيرس ولا حاجة 

:t9:


----------



## vivianviva (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

thanksss yaaaa tabithaa for caring to comment 3shan el kol y3rf en el tarneema mafehash 7aga
thank god


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

*



			tarnemmet wast el nahar le abona mosa 
to7faaaaa



here is the link 


http://www.4shared.com/file/59537535.../__online.html

أنقر للتوسيع...





			انا نزلت الترنيمة يا أخونا "اخوكم" والترنيمة جميلة ومافيهاش فيرس ولا حاجة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اسف يا جماعة انا يمكن استعجلت اصلى لما بنزل حاجة بعملها تست على الكاسبر .
الف شكر
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
سلام ملك السلام*


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

الترنيمة mp3 
يعنى مستحيل ينزل معاها فايرس 
اانا  حذفت ردودو العضو اخوكم حتى لا تخاف الاعضاء وتنزل الترنيمة ​


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

انا اكرر اسفي مرة اخرى 

سلام ملك السلام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

thx bgd 3la tarnima di ana b3d ma sm3t tarnimt matsh3'lsh balak 7abet sot pop mosa awy w 3la fekra msh fe virus wla 7aga w elly 3ayez yeraya7 raso mn el viruses yenazel no32 da gamed gdn el prog da god wz u allllllllllllllllllllll merci


----------



## sgfs (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه وسط النهار لابونا موسي*

حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## vivianviva (29 أغسطس 2008)

*احلي و اجدد الترانيم لابونا موسي*

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii allll ya shabab
lakoooool mo7abe abona mosa deh 2gdad  tarneem le abona mosa


1-  ترنيمه دة حبك


http://www.4shared.com/file/59826730/11180255/da_7obak.html


2-  ترنيمه اتأخرت عليك


http://www.4shared.com/file/60928242/8608d1f3/2t2khart_3lek.html



3- ترنيمه  ارحمني


http://www.4shared.com/file/60926343/1012fc61/arhameny.html


4- ترنيمه  فاكرك 


http://www.4shared.com/file/59580364/bf4ece76/fakrak.html



5- ترنيمه ربنا موجود


http://www.4shared.com/file/59421649/cc52bec3/dont_worry.html


6- ترنيمه  ايوه بحبه 


http://www.4shared.com/file/60924693/97e884c/aywa_ba7bo.html


----------



## mikhamark (29 أغسطس 2008)

أمل يا رب أذنك.استجب لي.لأني مسكين وبائس أنا. إحفظ نفسي لاني تقي.يا إلهي خلص أنت عبدك المتكل عليك‏. إرحمني يارب لإنني إليك أصرخ اليوم كله.فرح نفس عبدك لإني إليك يا رب أرفع نفسي. 
 صلوا من أجل ضعفى


----------



## eman72 (30 أغسطس 2008)

رد: احلي و اجدد الترانيم لابونا موسي


----------



## Mina Darwish (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: احلي و اجدد الترانيم لابونا موسي*

thnx alot


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ترانيم ابونا موسي*

*




*

_*إتأخرت عليك يا يسوع*_​ 

_*تنده عليا*_​ 

_*وسط النهارإرحمني شيل عني*_​ 

_*أيوه بحبه*_​ 

_*ده حبك هو راس مالي*_​ 

_*ربنا موجود*_​ 

_*ساعة لما بحس بضيق*_​​ 


_*فـاكـرك*_

وسط النهار

*ألبوم يسوع بيحبك - أبونا موسى* 

*أنا لك يا يسوع *

*دورت كتير عليك *
​
*هنايا لما لقيتنى*

*هانسى الماضى*

*خين أو شوت *


*من بعد ربى انا عائد *​ 
*قلى ليه انكرتني*​ 
*سلاسل الخطايا*


*وراجعلك *

ألبوم يا ابنى حبيبي - أبونا موسى
*يابنى حبيبي*


*أنا ليه سايب*


*جوة كل قلب
*​*
 

أحبــك​ 
كل حياتى
​


كم يحلو لى

​*يتبع بنعمة المسيح
صلولي​


----------



## شادى كوكو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## Esther (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا جدا 
بجد انا بحب صوت ابونا موسى جدااااااااااا
عاشت ايديك​


----------



## صموئيل حنا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شريط جميل جدا


----------



## nour6 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحوطه بأسراره أبونا موسى ملاك على الاءرض وصوته صوت ملاءكي وكلماته أشهى من العسل ربنا يحافظ عليك يا ابونا ويبارك فيك


----------



## egca51 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ابونا موسى رشدى


----------



## oesi no (2 فبراير 2009)

*تم تعديل الموضوع 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## nour6 (2 فبراير 2009)

أشكركم على أهتمامكم لينا وربنا يبارك فيكم ويحافظ عليكم ويكتر من أمثالكم بشفاعة أم النور والبابا كيرلس شفيعي وحبيبي


----------



## ميشيل وهبة (10 مارس 2009)

نفسى فى قداس لابونا موسى رشدى - ميشيل بايطاليا


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## راجيه السماء (1 أبريل 2009)

بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك ميرسى ليك اوى


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمة حلوة كثيرة، ربنا يباركك


----------



## Kerya_Layson (8 أبريل 2009)

ترانيم جميله جميله واب راهب جميييييييل جدا صوته جميل جدا
شكرا كتير على الترانيم الجميله دى
المسيح يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## engnona (9 مايو 2009)

صوت ملايكه وكلامات اجمل ومعزيه ربنا يعطيه النعمو والقوه لي يزدادة في مسيرته


----------



## engnona (9 مايو 2009)

سوري سوري (( صوت ملايكه وكلامات اجمل ومعزيه ربنا يعطيه النعمه والقوه لي يزدادة في مسيرته


----------



## شحاته عشم (5 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم كتير وانا سشعيد باولاد المسيح يارب اديهم وكون ىمعاهم ما عليهم  انا شحاته من مصر


----------



## mekolovers2008 (24 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا على شرائط ابونا موسى ربنا يباركك بجد ابونا موسى صوته حميل جدا​*


----------



## ISAK (16 سبتمبر 2009)

صوت ابونا موسى رشدى من الاصوات العظيمة   اشكر تعبكم


----------



## michealnice (31 أكتوبر 2009)

علي فكرة انا بحاول انزل من الرابط الواحد بس بيقول انه مش مسموح غير لو كنت مشترك علي الرابيد شير

ياريت تحطهم علي اي موقع رفع تاني


----------



## gad1313 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thanksssssssss


----------



## tena.barbie (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا من أشد المعجبين بصوت وترانيم أبونا موسى
ميرسى ليك قوى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## صليب وفيق (8 يناير 2010)

لا أجد من الكلمات ما يعبر عن شكر للرب علي مجهودك الرائع حبيبي ربنا يباركك ويعوضك (يوجد بعض اللينكات مش شغالة)


----------



## atef555 (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## ANGLINA (19 يونيو 2010)

thankssss


----------



## ANGLINA (19 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا و اكتر من الرائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك على الشريط 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## aymanbest (3 أغسطس 2010)

الف مليون شكر ترانيم قمة الروحانيه وابونا موسى صوته معزى جدا


----------



## المتوحد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا على الترانيم الجميلة لابونا موسى رشدى 
ونفسى احمل ترنيمة ابويا سبت حضنه


----------



## مارك000 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alpear (23 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## soso-83 (6 أبريل 2011)

*مـــــــــــــــــــــــــيرسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الدولى سمير (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## rererara (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا....++++++++++ بس يارب يحمل


----------



## rn1ef2000 (10 يونيو 2012)

ربنا موجود


----------

